# Revised cycle



## TriniJuice (Oct 14, 2014)

So instead of doing my intended cycle;
1g Test/ 1g Primo/ 800mg Tren E (6mL e3d)

I'm going to go with;
1g Test & 1g Tren E (4.5mL e3d)

GetN full panel bloods either next week or the following week before i start this cycle, which will be Nov 1st (which just so happens to be a scheduled pin date...must be a sign)
Wanna make sure my e2 is in a mid-low range

Also on 20ius GH Tue/Thurs/Sat


----------



## Seeker (Oct 14, 2014)

Ohhhh damn! Exciting  look out for trini


----------



## woodswise (Oct 14, 2014)

1000 mg Test and 1000 mg weeklyTren???  20 IU HGH???  Holy crap!

Have your gains slowed Trini???  Why so much gear?  You going for broke?  Gonna be a mass monster???


----------



## Luscious Lei (Oct 14, 2014)

in for pre and post cycle pics / stats


----------



## Seeker (Oct 14, 2014)

Leiurus said:


> in for pre and post cycle pics / stats



Nudes a must!


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 14, 2014)

Gains haven't slowed...still progressing
Since i started juicing I've gained, lost, maintained etc.
I've been 215 at my heaviest and 188 at my lowest ( currently holdN at a solid 193lbs)
All the cycles I've done have been simple/basic/recommended 
I guess you can say I'm goin for broke with this one, i just want personal experience...plus i believe Tren is overhyped which is why im adamant at starting my 1st Tren run at 1g
Every time i hear adverse sides i never see bloodwork as to where e2 was/is on cycle....lol really thats my only justification for running this high dose, i personally believe if e2 is controlled it can be tamed
I hope im correct hahahahhahaha


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 14, 2014)

Plus with my new workout routine, the last week of every month instead of taking the week off (as a de-load....party week) Im going to calculate my maxes....
Just gonna do 1 exercise eod and pretty much see how heavy i can go
Ex;
Mon- Bench
Wed- Deads
Fri- Squat
Sun- OHP

And then resume training mon/tues


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 14, 2014)

What r u on now trini? Your checking your e2 while off?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 14, 2014)

And tren is not overhyped. Not everyone gets shitty sides but when u do its terrible man. Be careful 

I've had pretty ****ed up sides from tren.


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 14, 2014)

Tren sides overhyped?.....Maybe??? Well when I ran Tren A at 300mg wk for my first run I never experienced the Tren cough nor trensomnia. But now as I'm running Tren E at 600mg I'm experiencing both ssides and they definitely suck! Are they unbearable? No. But they're definitely super annoying and especially the trensomnia makes me feel like a zombie mid morning. Anyways good luck brother and hopefully everything goes well.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 14, 2014)

damn trini if my teacher saw this he would have a heart attack...How long can u afford using that much gh? If im not wrong thats a kit every week an a half.I used 2 iu a day and my hands were crazy numb and i wanted to sleep bad good luck with 20 iu


----------



## DF (Oct 14, 2014)

You know what happens to the wise ass black guy in the horror movies TJ? Hmmmm

The red shirt guys in Star Trek?  Try to avoid wearin Red.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 14, 2014)

Trini got a schmoe paying for this cycle.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 14, 2014)

This, with years doing it, is how you become a competitive monster.

You'll love your results; ESPECIALLY if you can keep up the GH.

You will be shredded, sense-just beastly (given you do a year of this).

Ps great following KISS. There is NO reason to use more than 2 AAS, unless competing (then only need 3 injectables max).


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 14, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> damn trini if my teacher saw this he would have a heart attack...How long can u afford using that much gh? If im not wrong thats a kit every week an a half.I used 2 iu a day and my hands were crazy numb and i wanted to sleep bad good luck with 20 iu



Uncontrolled BP and rec use is what heart attack/stroke/kill bodybuilders, not gear.

Keep his BP down, don't use diuretics, and don't abuse recs=perfectly fine.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 14, 2014)

Tren is overhyped in my opinion as well.

Tren base-I think that's the magic tren.

At 1g tren E, you will have awesome results. I only got night sweats from it.


----------



## bvs (Oct 14, 2014)

You must have lucked out on one of your bag snatches to afford that! Was the old hag about to deposit her life savings or somethin?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 14, 2014)

The guys who say tren is overhyped are the ones who don't get the terrible sides. Like I said it doesn't happen to everyone but it does happen and it fukking blows.


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 14, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> The guys who say tren is overhyped are the ones who don't get the terrible sides. Like I said it doesn't happen to everyone but it does happen and it fukking blows.



Well, trini's the only I've heard say it's overhyped besides me.

I mean the effects.

EVERYONE makes it sound like you just melt fat off, get twice as strong, and get dense ton of muscle.

Not the case for me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 14, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Well, trini's the only I've heard say it's overhyped besides me.
> 
> I mean the effects.
> 
> ...


Me neither. Def tightened up from it every time i ran it but nothing crazy. Might be because I'm always lean to begin with. 

But i had one experience with tren that i wouldn't wish on my worst nightmare. It was awful. The only good thing i experienced that "cycle" of tren was the most explosive long last orgasms I've ever had. Amazing.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2014)

WOW yeah im gonna sub this to see how it goes T! hope u have everything on hand to combat any sides as well...


----------



## don draco (Oct 14, 2014)

How long are you running this cycle TJ?  If it's going to be a long one, maybe start the tren a little lower and bump it up gradually?  The sides can be pretty nasty for some people.. although I personally had no sides other than night sweats, some irritability & shedding at 500 mg / wk.  If it's your first time using tren, it'd be wise to start lower imo.  Taking 4-6 weeks to see how you react to say.. 400-500 mg won't take away from your overall progress.  And it's better than starting _too_ high & then needing to drop the tren completely due to sides that you may experience.  

I'll definitely be watching this though.. if you have everything dialed in your results should be incredible


----------



## bvs (Oct 14, 2014)

add some slin
#TJforMrO


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 14, 2014)

In for epic gainz / sidez.

Good luck, Trini. Would def suggest you have caber (for prolactin) and tadalafil (for BP) on hand. 

Respect for trying things out for yourself, just be safe and keep things sorted in case you have to abort mission.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm doing 20ius gh 3x a week not everyday lol
This equates to 8/9 iu's ed...my reasoning for doing this;
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/14092-GH-cycle-options?p=232198&viewfull=1#post232198

I started running 2iu's gh at the start of this month, than bumped up to 3 the following week, than started doin 15iu's 3x a week after that....now im gonna do 20iu's 3x a week just bcuz i rather pinn 2vials
Haven't had any adverse sides other than deeper sleep, waking up well rested....and the pump i get during working out last me until the next day, shxts awesome

Currently I've only been on 1g test...idek the time frame maybe like 1.5 months??? And taking 1.5mg adex
Don't even know what my current e2 is but i know for a fact im in range....took somewhat of an accurate guess

At 800mg test with 1mg adex my e2 was 75;
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11355-need-advice-on-bloods?p=218272&viewfull=1#post218272
So i bumped adex up to 1.2mg EOD to lower it...haven't gotten bloods since that date
Once i made the jump to 1g i increased to 1.5mg adex EOD as a somewhat random accurate guess
We'll how did you figure that Trini?
-__- Negro Mathematics!!!!

All i did was divide 1.2mg adex into 800mg test which gave me like 666.667 so i just keep divideN a random adex dose to get me those same numbers at 1g Test which ended uo being 1.5mg....Negro Mathematics for the win :32 (17):
Weight hasn't been fluctuating, haven't been bloated, and no backne since....but I want a solid visual # as to where my e2 is at
Also i haven't switched my brands of adex....can't do wrong with ADC and i also use liquiDex from a private lab (it's where i get my additional .2 and .5mg from)

I'll be increasing cialis dose to 60mg ed at start of cycle for BP and i should be able to donate blood again soon (idk)

As far as pics I'm not really one for those but i do want a visual change to be seen so I'll take a pic of my fav and least fav body part (Triceps/Stomach) and give an updated pic once a month
Maybe some solid abs will come in hahaha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 14, 2014)

well hulk approves so u must be all good


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 14, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> Uncontrolled BP and rec use is what heart attack/stroke/kill bodybuilders, not gear.
> 
> Keep his BP down, don't use diuretics, and don't abuse recs=perfectly fine.



and u became a dr at what school again???


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 14, 2014)

trini if hulk likes this u should be worried...Im not telling u not to do this trini..fuk do it im interested but any smart gear head with basic knowledge wont think a g of tren first cycle is a good move ..best of luck darkus


----------



## woodswise (Oct 14, 2014)

Trini:

If you are making gains at lower doses, why increase so much?

I have been on Test E and Tren since January at moderate levels with a month cruise in the middle, and am still making good gains.  My coach says I can expect the gains to continue indefinitely, and he recommends only that I monitor my health.

Currently my BP is good, but my cholesterol is shot to H#ll.  I am experimenting with switching out animal fats for vegetable fats to see if I can get my bad cholesterol to go down and it has decreased somewhat, though after 6 weeks of that is still very high.

I can understand you want to experiment, but why would you take the risk of bad sides and harm to your health by increasing the dose if you are making gains at a lower dose???  It just doesn't make sense to me bud.  

I wish you much success with this, and hope you stay healthy at the same time.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 14, 2014)

This thread makes me lol.

Good luck Trini.


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 14, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I'm doing 20ius gh 3x a week not everyday lol
> This equates to 8/9 iu's ed...my reasoning for doing this;
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/14092-GH-cycle-options?p=232198&viewfull=1#post232198
> 
> ...



60mgs a day of Cialis!?!?!? Lmfao! Get da fuk outta here. I would be scared of anything after 20-30mgs. Seriously scared....
!SHRUGS!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 14, 2014)

woodswise said:


> Trini:
> 
> If you are making gains at lower doses, why increase so much?
> 
> ...



this is why (cholesterol) some are choosing to take a small amount of a statin while on aas.... might look into this?...


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 15, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> 60mgs a day of Cialis!?!?!? Lmfao! Get da fuk outta here. I would be scared of anything after 20-30mgs. Seriously scared....
> !SHRUGS!



I got a buddy who says 50-60mg cialis barely does shit and it's legit.

Everybody's different.


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 15, 2014)

Shit. I take 10-15mg and I'm sprung for a couple days.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 15, 2014)

We need to quit promoting cialis for bp control. Cialis has little effect on a persons blood pressure....especially the research chem cialis. If your taking 1g test and 1g tren then cialis isnt going to control shit but your cock. Trini you seriously need to get a real bp med like lisinopril or something if your wanting to dose your gear that high. Taking different vitamins and cialis for bp is just asking for trouble. 

Also, from my experience, I wouldnt stay on any side dish of gear for longer than 6 months. By side dish I mean anything other than test. Ive ran tren at 2g a week for a year plus. I got in a schedule and just never changed it..after 6 months I notice that the tren really wasnt adding much of anything anymore. As a matter of fact I felt like I wasnt even on it after month 7. The second I dumped the tren and started npp at 600 my shpulders blew up in one week...what I learned from that is that my body adapts to gear and I am sure that im not the only one this happens to. Tren also damaged my liver even with multiple fukin liver support vitamins and liquids. Alt was up to 275 which isnt extremely bad...nothin permanent but also nothing to be fuking around with. If it wasnt for 2 gallons of water a day my kidneys would have been shot as well.

Blah blah blah whatever lol have a good run homie!!


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 15, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> So instead of doing my intended cycle;
> 1g Test/ 1g Primo/ 800mg Tren E (6mL e3d)
> 
> I'm going to go with;
> ...



How long you plan to run this?

GH? Damn, baller!


----------



## bronco (Oct 15, 2014)

Cialis done nothing in helping control my bp, I was dosing 20 to 30mg every 3 days. Coq10, potassium and magnesium worked much better for me


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 15, 2014)

bronco said:


> Cialis done nothing in helping control my bp, I was dosing 20 to 30mg every 3 days. Coq10, potassium and magnesium worked much better for me



As someone who gets "gear BP" on blast, cialis needs to be dosed daily to help BP at all. And it will really only drop my diastolic number 5-10 points, with hardly any effect on the systolic.

I need 5-10mg of linisopril and I dont run anything close to blasts like this.....But IMO, this cycle is pants on head retarded. That said, it's none of my business what others do, so good luck Trini.


----------



## bronco (Oct 15, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> As someone who gets "gear BP" on blast, cialis needs to be dosed daily to help BP at all. And it will really only drop my diastolic number 5-10 points, with hardly any effect on the systolic.



Interesting, my diastolic was always in normal range, systolic would be anywhere from 145 to 160. So maybe it did help a little with the bottom number


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 15, 2014)

bronco said:


> Interesting, my diastolic was always in normal range, systolic would be anywhere from 145 to 160. So maybe it did help a little with the bottom number



It does. Most dick drugs started trials as BP meds, and were switched when they didn't work as great on BP, but were found to make peepee's hard

Actually, the warning label on cialis tells you to be careful using cialis with BP meds.


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 15, 2014)

Appreciate the advice;
So if my BP starts getN out of control should i drop the cialis and switch over to the linisopril (doin some quick research on it now)

And it's gonna be a 10/12 week tren cycle....


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 16, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Appreciate the advice;
> So if my BP starts getN out of control should i drop the cialis and switch over to the linisopril (doin some quick research on it now)
> 
> And it's gonna be a 10/12 week tren cycle....



F u c k startin with cialis...dont use something not meant for bp control brother...just start with the lisinopril...20mg in the am to begin with....take your bp during a relaxing moment in the pm...if its high do 20 am 20pm and so on till you can keep it at 120/80. The beginning of your cycle will be fluxuating since your blood levels will be rising so just monitor it every few days. I was taking 3g of gear a week with 40am 40pm and my bp was 125/75 the entire year. Another good thing is that lisinopril is known to kidney protection properties as well but thats no reason not to pound water. I also took a baby aspirin am/pm and my rbc wbc cbc and all cells were perfect even after a full year of that abuse with no blood donations. 

Its up to you but i personally will not trust my organs to cialis magnesium or calcium


----------

